# How to get the coffee smell out of Coffee beans?



## Aspiringdakini (Jan 19, 2013)

I am making some lotion bars and I want to use coffee beans for the massage side. I like the coffee smell with certain fragrances (like vanilla or chocolate) but not so much with others such as cucumber and lemon etc. Is there a way to remove the smell of the coffee from the coffee beans? I thought of maybe putting them in a Ziplock bag with some baking soda and a bit of the fragrance I will be using for the lotion bar and leaving it for a couple of days? Possibly even changing the soda and re-doing it again a few times? Do you think this would work? I have heard that Baking soda soaks up certain smells. Can you tell me of any methods that you know of that would work? Thanks for all the help!! <3


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 19, 2013)

Are you dead set on coffee beans? I don't think your method would totally remove the scent, but it may lessen it. The coffee scent is in the oils in the coffee bean, so unless leaving them in baking soda will kind of "dry them up", you may want to try a different imbed for the massage side. You could try jojoba beads, or just a different mold that already has a "bumpy" side.
http://www.brambleberry.com/White-Jojoba-Beads-Large-P4397.aspx
http://www.brambleberry.com/Rectangle-Massage-Bar-3D-Mold-P5014.aspx


----------



## Aspiringdakini (Jan 19, 2013)

I think the baking soda is supposed to soak up the moisture as well.  I am not entirely sure. I live in the UK and I can't find anywhere that has large Jojoba beads . Thank you for your reply!
:-o


----------



## maya (Jan 19, 2013)

have you considered green coffee beans? the not roasted ones? they do not have the same scent as roasted coffee beans.


----------



## Aspiringdakini (Jan 19, 2013)

Just ordered some! Thank you Maya!!!!!!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 19, 2013)

My first reaction was why would you want to rid yourself of the delicious coffee smell?:-D


----------



## radar-78 (Jan 19, 2013)

What about some other dried beans that are about the same shape and size?
Black eye beans, red or white kidney beans, butter beans, rose coco beans.
These are just a few that I pulled off the asda grocery website.They should be available in store too.The rose coco beans are a lovely shade of pink!


----------



## maya (Jan 20, 2013)

Aspiringdakini said:


> Just ordered some! Thank you Maya!!!!!!



no problem sweetie! they are a pretty color green too so you might want to make a brown soap with coffee as the liquid or a green soap with spirulina or parsley as the colorant. or you could use micas and pigments...

hmmmm.... I think I might do this....


----------

